# Season starting



## kperry1213 (Feb 5, 2016)

I would like to know when the eairlest that I should start hunting I just started hunting last year need help to know the good details


----------



## danb (Feb 5, 2016)

I live in stark co. I always start finding blacks April 18/21. I have hunted over 50yrs in this area.


----------



## kperry1213 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info dan


----------



## danb (Feb 5, 2016)

So where you from in ohio? I could probably help you more.


----------



## kperry1213 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm from Bloomington Illinois I though I posted in illinois


----------

